# The GUE's first post.



## Commonmind (Nov 30, 2007)

Going along with an earlier thread I started, here's a link to the GUE's first post. I'm hoping you guys will visit and give me some input. This also serves as a way for others who may decide they want to contribute to get an idea of the kind of style I'm looking for. 

Either way, I hope (again) that this isn't treading too closely to breaking the site rules and that everyone will leave feedback - as that's the main purpose of this post. 

Thanks for reading


----------

